# false tread router bit



## xeurom (Apr 30, 2011)

I am looking for a router bit that I can use to make my own false tread moulding. I have searched and not found any. please help.

I have attached a picture. I hope it works.
I may not have enough posts yet. Please approve this.
Thanks,
Xeu


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Would you consider making this with several bits? I have not seen, (or looked), for such a bit but the profiles look simple enough to make in 2 passes, with a third on the table saw or a strait bit on the rear.


----------



## xeurom (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Jack,
If there is none available, I gues I would have to making it in several passes. I am a newbie at wood working. I am afraid my skills and equipments are not good enough for a complicated precise cuts.
Thanks,
Xeu


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Bull Nose - Bull Nose (Full Radius) Bits

plus

Cove Bits - Cove Bits

plus

Slot Cutters - Three & Four Wing Slot Cutters


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

xeurom said:


> Hi Jack,
> If there is none available, I gues I would have to making it in several passes. I am a newbie at wood working. I am afraid my skills and equipments are not good enough for a complicated precise cuts.
> Thanks,
> Xeu


However many treads you want to make, add an extra or two. Set up you router in a table configuration, even if its just a piece of plywood with a hole in it. Then set your fence, (which could be a 2x4), and adjust your depth. Now run your test piece, if you like it run all your steps thru. Next set up for your second bit and run your test piece again, adjust and run all the pieces... Great learning experience and a chance "step it up a notch" in your skills.

Lastly, BE CAREFUL!!! I always figure the tools job is to hurt me, my job is to not let it.  
And that's the truth. I have shot myself with framing nailers too many times, once I nailed my foot to a floor joist, that's the worst I have ever been hurt by a tool and I am looking to keep it that way!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another suggestion with respect to operations involving multiple bits and multiple passes. Think through the minute details of each step in the process before actually doing them. In particular, consider (in advance) how the work piece can be properly supported at each step. In some cases, feather boards can do this. For others, an auxiliary or supplemental fence element might be needed to avoid having the work piece "tip" into the bit unexpectedly.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Another suggestion with respect to operations involving multiple bits and multiple passes. Think through the minute details of each step in the process before actually doing them. In particular, consider (in advance) how the work piece can be properly supported at each step. In some cases, feather boards can do this. For others, an auxiliary or supplemental fence element might be needed to avoid having the work piece "tip" into the bit unexpectedly.


Thanks Ralph, I second that emotion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Easy one on the router to make, but you will need to make a profile of the cut to support the stock so to say you will need 4 router bits..to get the job done safe..

========


----------



## xeurom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I have to gou and buy a router table and the necessary bits now.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

xeurom said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions. I have to gou and buy a router table and the necessary bits now.


If your application permits, you can also build up this shape from several pieces of ready cut molding - 1/2 round, cove, and square.

EDIT: I just noticed the dimensions and it's unlikely you'll find trim this large.


----------



## xeurom (Apr 30, 2011)

RJM60 said:


> If your application permits, you can also build up this shape from several pieces of ready cut molding - 1/2 round, cove, and square.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed the dimensions and it's unlikely you'll find trim this large.


FYI, this trim is widely available, though not the wood I want, whic is santos mahogany. 
8177 TM False Tread Moulding Stair Parts Now

I have found a local person who mke this out of his shop locally, but he is not interested in small job and make this trim for me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Xeu, How many feet of this moulding do you need? If you are just replacing a single stair tread the best option might be to use a different wood and finish it to mimic the santos mahogany. If it is important to use the exact wood for a restoration you can order custom knives for a shaper machine or even a custom built router bit which could run as much as $400. I would try calling the stair company and ask about a custom order; since it looks to be about $10 a foot for cherry you can assume the cost will be much higher for your santos mahogany. You might be able to supply the material to them and only pay for the mill work and shipping. Good luck on this and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## xeurom (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,
I have become adventurous. 
I have decided that rather than using floor hardwood materials, I would fabricate the stair treads myself. This idea come to me after visting Austin Hardwood store locally.

I have found that they have Sipo wood in the wide enough planks for stair treads and I will do the bullnose myself. I think this would look better on the stairs than using flooring materials.

I will keep you guys posted.


----------

